# ~amd64 2.6.34. emerge.

## mipt.shurik

Hi all. I just installed subj and in when i tried to emerge --update --deep --newuse world, it's always every time I try something to emerge, the system always swears at the circular dependency, even if I clear all USE flags.

But if i try to do it from livecd all ok.Last edited by mipt.shurik on Thu Jun 10, 2010 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jimini

Please give us an error message or the output of emerge -pvND world and the output of emerge --info.

What is subj?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Please give us an error message or the output of emerge -pvND world and the output of emerge --info.
> 
> What is subj?
> 
> Best regards,
> ...

 

Ok,

--info :  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/223961/

-- update world and emerge wgetpaste have same outlog: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/223959

ps i installed wgetpaste from cd and all was ok.

----------

## Jimini

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, unavailable, 2.6.34-gentoo x86_64)

 

At my machine, it looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (hardened/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)
> 
> 

 

I don't know wether this causes your problems, but I'd bet that there is something wrong with your glibc.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## wthrowe

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, unavailable, 2.6.34-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

That looks bad.  There should be a whole list of installed versions of things between the "Timestamp" line and the "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS" line.  Any chance your /var/db/pkg database is screwed up?

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *wthrowe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, unavailable, 2.6.34-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Dunno. I just installed it.  Can I do emerge glibc from livecd? Or what i should do in your opinion. and what i must check in /var/db/pkg?

----------

## wthrowe

The pkg database /var/db/pkg should have directories for every ebuild installed on your computer.  For example, there should be a directory /var/db/pkg/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/ (maybe with a different version number) with probably a couple dozen files in it.

If the pkg database is missing, by far the best solution (particularly if this is a new installation) is a clean reinstall.  You might also be able to get a working system by doing something like emerge --nodeps system, but that will leave you with a lot of orphaned files and might not even work.

If the pkg database looks alright, then there is some other problem which is hopefully less serious.

----------

## genblood

Do you have gentoolkit installed? If not, install it and run

"revdep-rebuild" to see if that resolves your issues. 

Also, this may or may not help you out. Do you have layman

installed on your system? When I build a gentoo system. I 

do a basic install and then install layman,git and subversion

and then start selecting my overlays. I prefer gnome, so I

select the gnome, x11 and sunrise for for overlays. Before

I start installing gnome and other packages.

Also, here is the list of changes I made to the make.conf

USE="X mmx sse sse2 gtk gnome qt3 qt4 -kde dvd alsa cdr \

unicode svg hal dbus firefox png avi dvdr win32codecs mpeg \

jpeg a52 acpi divx4linux flac gimp java ogg opengl python readline \

truetype usb automount xvid xorg mp3 nsplugin ipod sqlite "

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="ccache"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd vesa fbdev vga"

To round everything off, I do a Gentoo Linux Quick install and add a user.

After that I install the selectmirrors, edit my make.conf and run

"emerge -vpuD --newuse world". I then resolve any blocked packages

and remove the p and update the world again. After that I install layman,

git and subversion. Select the overlays and the emerge gnome and other

packages.

Hopefully some of this info helps you out.

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *genblood wrote:*   

> Do you have gentoolkit installed? If not, install it and run
> 
> "revdep-rebuild" to see if that resolves your issues. 
> 
> Also, this may or may not help you out. Do you have layman
> ...

 

thx, it's help me a lot) now trying to install compiz) 

but for compiz I must change drivers for fglrx

----------

